# ROTARARY SNOW PLOWS AND TRAINS MAG.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Just to let you guy know who are interested in ROTERARY snow plows.


There is a interesting article on ROTERARY snow plows in the latest issue of TRAINS MAGAZINE. 

jj


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
Thanks for the heads-up.
JimC.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree, JJ. I found the article most educational and interesting! Sure don't envy those guys who have to keep the Donner pass open!!!!

Ed


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks JJ. I found it at the bookstore, looks like a good read!


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Jerry, I always find Trans magazine a "good read". I always read each issue from cover to cover. I have learned so much from it, and it seems to me that the way the articles are written they are "interesting reading" as well!

Ed


----------

